

Euclideon (Infinite Detail) Responds to Notch - saulrh
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/08/10/euclideon_unlimited_detail_bruce_dell_interview

======
saulrh
Unfortunately, they do so rather poorly, and they do it as a 40-minute video
interview. They also don't provide any useful or meaningful refutations.

Things they have yet to demonstrate:

    
    
      Animation in a remotely current version of the engine
      Animation of more particles than comparable technology (Atomontage)
      Dynamic shadows or light sources
      A world composed primarily of non-duplicate objects

